# Double action



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Well, flew home this weekend so I got in a little fishing action in the backyard and got some action inside as well. Caught some menhaden in the cast net but no one wanted to eat them. Did get a big fat eel though that would have been nice to have down here last month. It was also nice to be back at the house, that way I knew if anyone rolled up and planted poles next to me I could just shoot them and be done with it. One can dream...


----------

